

U.S. Navy Will Attempt To Land Jet-Sized Drone On Aircraft Carrier - ghosh
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/us-navy-will-attemp-to-land-jet-sized-drone-on-aircraft-carrier.php

======
joezydeco
Spoiler Alert: [http://gizmodo.com/first-video-of-the-navys-x-47b-drone-
land...](http://gizmodo.com/first-video-of-the-navys-x-47b-drone-landing-on-
an-air-735334127)

